

EU innovation deficit?? - ylem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/06/08/europes-innovation-deficit-isnt-disappearing-any-time-soon/

======
ylem
I read the article, but am not from the EU. I remember that ZenDesk for
started in Denmark. Also, I hear that the startup scene in Berlin is good.
What do people from the EU think?

